# Fitting Girling 60's on my mk2



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

I need to get pads for these,. So I need to know what year Audi 5k quatro to order them for,. 










_Modified by 86WolfsburgGLI at 5:05 PM 6-22-2006_


----------



## Jezztor (Nov 9, 2002)

You need the Mk3 10.1" spindles. They also came on 91 & 92 Mk2 Jetta's (not Golf's). 
Edit: Just found out they weigh 16.5lbs, that's 7.5kg! That is one heavy caliper. The Girling54's, which are single-piston but with the same piston area, weigh 10lbs. 


_Modified by Jezztor at 11:54 AM 5-13-2006_


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

so the raddo spindles wont work?? damnit


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86WolfsburgGLI* »_so the raddo spindles wont work?? damnit

yes they will


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

Well I finally got everything in the mail and put it all together but it looks like the g60 rotors are to small for the calipers, theres about 1/2 of space inbetween the caliper and the rotor. Has anyone ran g60 rotors with girling 60 brakes and seen this?


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

anyone?


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

yea thats what happens when you put them on, theres like 1/4"-1/2" that the calipers dont contract on the inside of the rotor.


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

damn,. o well,. so anyhow i need to buy some pads for these now and i need to know what year audi 5k these came on in order to get the right pads,. anyone know?


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

anyone?


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

what year audi 5k did these come on?


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

audi 5k turbo quattro. all turbo's had em.


----------



## Audi_VW_Porsche (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (RaraK69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaraK69* »_audi 5k turbo quattro. all turbo's had em.

The early (pre '86) Turbo models came with single piston calipers, so go with post '86 pads.


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (Audi_VW_Porsche)*

I ordered some pads from a 87 audi 5k coupe quatro but they didn't fit, they also had some wire coming out of them,. Could the parts house just possibly gave me the wrong pads?


----------



## Audi_VW_Porsche (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

No Coupe involved here, only *Audi 5000 Turbo Quattro*... 
To make things easier make sure they fit the Girling Dual Piston Caliper, the parts guy probably gave you a set for the Coupe GT which is sometimes confused with the Audi 4000 or called the Audi 4000 Coupe... 
Also what type of pads are you looking for?


----------



## Audi_VW_Porsche (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (Audi_VW_Porsche)*

Oh, and they will have a pad sensor, or little oval electrical connector!


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*

awsome that is the exact info that i needed,
I wanted some ferodos but I couldent find any so it looks like i will have to downgrade to some Hawk,. 
do you have any advice on what I should get


----------

